# Painting Melamine?



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey APS, 
I've designed an enclosure I want built and have sent the plans off to a couple places for quotes.
I've got one quote back (still waiting on snake whisperer) to get the enclosure built with black melamine in cost 50% more than if I used white.
So I'm thinking I'll go with white save $300 and paint.
Has anyone painted their melamine enclosures? How does it look? What paint works well, does it need to be sealed? It will be a high humidity enclosure will this influence which pains I use?
I will research all these points as well but thought maybe someone may have first have experience.
Thanks all!


----------



## jbest (Dec 23, 2012)

Noooooooooooooo dont do it lol I learned from that mistake its such a long process. you have to lightly sand the shine away then prime it twice then use about 3 coats of paint. Worst idea i ever had the worst thing was when i finally finished it.....that week bunnings started stocking it in black and i had already spent a fortune on the primer and paint so that 50% more sounds like a godsend. The black looks pretty good btw


This is a not quite complete photo still making minor adjustments over next few days then will post some better pics


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 23, 2012)

gday mate i think if you wanted to paint melamine you would have to give it a light sand first as the surface is very shiny so sanding would make the paint stick better,and if its for high humidity you would seal joins with silicone aquarium grade is the best,then you could seal the paint with some pondtite if you wanted to but probably not required as long as the joints are sealed....


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm reading up on it now and it does sound a bit involved and possibly more temporary than I would like.
Come on SW give me a quote!
Any one know of others who do custom builds please pm me.


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 23, 2012)

you beat me to it lol

- - - Updated - - -

mate have a go yourself its not much work just get bunnings to cut your melamine to size for ya...


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 23, 2012)

Painting melamine is not a quick process, it needs to be sanded to remove the gloss, you then need to use a good primer specific to melamine then a good paint preferably one designed to cover melamine. From memory White Knight make these as well as tile paint as a cheap kitchen makeover product. I used the tile one once as a quick fix in a rental we had and it didn't really last. Don't think you would be all that happy with the result and if you take into account all the gear you need to buy and your time not that much better off. Not only that if you start getting paint peeling off with the humidity you have to start over and rehouse your animal whilst you are doing it. Only my opinion and others may have been successful doing it.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok pretty much looking away from the painting idea. My mum original wanted us to make it together, she is very handy.
I might revisit that idea, I wonder why black melamine is so much more expensive? Even at burnings is more.


----------



## sharky (Dec 23, 2012)

If you wanted to paint it you should have used wood....painting melamine is as fun and easy as cutting your own foot off...


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 23, 2012)

White is used to make the carcass ( insides) of every kitchen cupboard in the world pretty much so it's economy of scale, they just make so much of it. And like paint white pigment is cheaper to make.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 23, 2012)

If you are a bit special like me you do not sand or prime it and just give it 3 good coats over the melamine. Once i fully set up the enclosure I had to repaint it because the paint scratches off darn easily. Had a reptile in it 5 months now and still looks 10 x better then white so do not regret it. Next enclosure I am building will be 2.4m x 2.4m just from black melamine. Bunnings will get it in for you at $28 for 1200 x 600 x 16m. Building your own enclosure is enjoyable and at least 1/2 the price of buying it from anyone selling them.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks I think if I don't get a reasonable price I'll look in to building, next yr is so freaken busy I just don't know when I'll get to do it: Building house, full time work, part time uni, research project, wedding & honeymoon. More hours in the day please!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 23, 2012)

Chondrobsessed said:


> Thanks I think if I don't get a reasonable price I'll look in to building, next yr is so freaken busy I just don't know when I'll get to do it: Building house, full time work, part time uni, research project, wedding & honeymoon. More hours in the day please!


 Just don't sleep, easy.


----------



## dangles (Dec 23, 2012)

Black contact the outside. Black corflute on the inside?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 23, 2012)

If you are time poor, then stick to buying the black melamine. you seem to have much better things to do with your time than sand, prime, paint, seal, etc etc etc. 

BigJoeDiver is spot on with his description. I have the time to do it, i just dont need the headache, and i'm sure in the end (if i calculated the 'cost' of my time) it would be a false economy, 
Hunt around for some quotes, from Kitchen makers, cabinet makers, wardrobe places and any hardware shop that is handy.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 25, 2012)

If you really have your heart set on painting there is a product call penatrol that you wipe over the melamine with a sponge and allow to dry, next put 50ml per ltr of penatrol in polyurathane paving paint and give it 1 good coat and allow 24-48 hrs to dry (depending on the humidity) it gives it a shell like finish and the penatrol makes it stick to the melamine like poo to a blanket, is also very scratch resistant. I have personally used this method on quite a few projects in the past including melamine, in fact i did an aluminium boat with it without etch primer or ally primer and it was still as good 5 years later when i sold it as the day i did it.

Ron


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice (and visual of poo on a blanket) I've changed my mind and am going to attempt a build my self.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 25, 2012)

Chondrobsessed said:


> Thanks for the advice (and visual of poo on a blanket) I've changed my mind and am going to attempt a build my self.



If you get all your sheets pre-cut at the supplier it will take you less time to put it together than paint the bought one.


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 26, 2012)

There are alot of online timber suppliers that will cut and edge the melamine & then all you have to do is screw it together, silicone, put the glass tracks & electrical. You should be able to build a basic size enclosure from black HMR melamine for 300 inclusive of freight chargers. Look up MrPly.


----------



## dangles (Dec 26, 2012)

Mr ply is a premium charge for materials and cutting. Local cabinet makers are far cheaper for me than mr ply


----------

